# Music Careers in Dollars and Cents



## valyogennoff (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi.
I was looking for something like this for some time and now that I've found it, I thought I could share it with you here. 
https://www.berklee.edu/sites/default/files/Music%20Careers%20in%20Dollars%20and%20Cents%202016-rh.pdf


----------



## Rodney Money (Sep 6, 2016)

That was fun to read. Thanks for the link. Doesn't matter how much, or how little lol, I make in my music career it seems as though for every dollar I do make, I end up spending 3.


----------



## chillbot (Sep 6, 2016)

No doubt very helpful.

Though some of the ranges they specify are so broad I'm not exactly sure of the point. I could say as a composer you will make between $0 and $5,000,000 per year and I'd likely be correct. Just wish they were able to narrow it down to the median price, or a target price, knowing that a small percentage of projects would obviously fall outside the range.


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 11, 2021)

valyogennoff said:


> Hi.
> I was looking for something like this for some time and now that I've found it, I thought I could share it with you here.
> https://www.berklee.edu/sites/default/files/Music%20Careers%20in%20Dollars%20and%20Cents%202016-rh.pdf (https://www.berklee.edu/sites/default/files/Music Careers in Dollars and Cents 2016-rh.pdf)


▲ Broken link. I could not find a more recent version on their site.


----------



## blaggins (Jun 15, 2021)

I think this is it. https://www.berklee.edu/sites/default/files/d7/bcm/Music Careers in Dollars and Cents 2016-rh.pdf


----------



## darkogav (Jun 15, 2021)

I wonder if there is a newer report.


----------



## jmauz (Jun 15, 2021)

Uh oh...rant inspiring.

I think the GOOD news is that the industry is no longer 'fixed' in terms of income numbers. However, the BAD news is the industry is no longer 'fixed' in terms of income numbers. 

At the end of the day it's up to all of us to establish fair compensation expectations throughout the industry. Especially now with the pandemic coming to an end. People are going to need music more than ever and they're going to think they can lowball musicians because we 'need the work'. DON'T TAKE THE BAIT!! 

Please please please use this unique opportunity to reset the status quo. We've been getting the shit end of the stick for too long.

In short, CHARGE MORE MONEY.


----------

